# Oily Rags



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

Guy up the road came back from eating out opened up the garage and it was filled with smoke, he had left 3 rags on his workbench that had an oil finish on them, they lit up and were perhaps 5 or 10 miniuts from setting the garage on fire 

*read the label*


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Hasn't everyone been told about oily rags by now? It's kind of like running with scissors.

I posted a while back about a lady who had a hose part under the kitchen sink. The water caused a chemical reaction with some of the stuff stored there. If it hadn't of been for all of the water, there could have been a serious house fire. As it was, we had to replace some of the boxes and countertop.


----------

